# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  PICki3 και MPLabX

## SeAfasia

Έχω ένα θεματάκι μεταξύ του PICKit3 v3.10 και του MPLAbX,έχουν γίνει τα απαραίτητα updates όσον αφορά τα windows 10 και framework.Πάει το μυαλό σας κάπου;
Το ίδιο θέμα έχω και το laptop toshiba satellite c55A.....απλά θέλω να προγραμματίσω έναν Pic μCU και έχω "σπαστεί"..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## picdev

Δοκιμάσες να ξαναπεράσει το Fw του pickit3?

Επίσης το mplab δεν χρειάζεται το πρόγραμμα του pickit3

Τέλος στο πρόγραμμα pickit3 θα δεις μία επιλογή που λέει mplab mode
Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δοκιμάσες να ξαναπεράσει το Fw του pickit3
> 
> Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk



ναι,αλλά μου δίνει επίσης αυτό όταν παώ να το κλείσω:

pickit3_2.jpg και pickit3_3.png

----------


## klik

Ο φάκελος που αναφέρετε στο σφάλμα, υπάρχει; 
Μέσα του υπάρχει αυτό το .ini αρχείο;

Το σφάλμα λέει ότι δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο .ini αρχείο. 
Δοκίμασε να τρέξεις το mplab με δικαιώματα διαχειριστή.

----------

picdev (20-08-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ο φάκελος που αναφέρετε στο σφάλμα, υπάρχει; 
> Μέσα του υπάρχει αυτό το .ini αρχείο;
> 
> Το σφάλμα λέει ότι δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο .ini αρχείο. 
> Δοκίμασε να τρέξεις το mplab με δικαιώματα διαχειριστή.



το pickit3 εννοείς klik;

----------


## SeAfasia

klik ευχαριστώ...διορθώθηκε..!!
Αλλά γιατί να δίνει τέτοιο σφάλμα με το .ini;

----------


## klik

Η αποθήκευση ρυθμίσεων στις σύγχρονες εφαρμογές γίνεται είτε σε xml αρχεία, είτε στο registry.
Το .ini είναι παλιός τρόπος αποθήκευσης ρυθμίσεων (απομεινάρι από τα windows 3.xx,95,98 ) και το ότι αυτό το αρχείο δεν είναι αποθηκευμένο στο %appdata%, αλλά στον φάκελο Program Files, είναι από μόνο του πηγή προβλημάτων.

Μπορείς να μεταφέρεις το φάκελο του προγράμματος σε χώρο με πλήρη δικαιώματα για τους χρήστες.
Πιο σωστό είναι να καταργήσεις το πρόγραμμα και να δουλεύεις το mplab/mplabx απευθείας.

(Ναι το pickit εννοούσα, δεν είχε δικαιώματα write access και έσκαγε)

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ ευχαριστώ klik.... :Biggrin:

----------

